# getting sap out



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

My dog is always getting sap on her fur and a hot bath with shampoo doesnt cut it. Are there any good ways, if any at all to get sap out of a dogs fur?? I know it goes away wit h time, but I sleep with her and dont necessarily like having stickiness in my bed and I dont like to bathe her all the time cause I heard it wasnt good for em. Thanks!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Use food oils like cooking oil, olive, peanut, coconut oil, etc.


----------



## baldjerry (Dec 27, 2015)

I have always used Peanut Butter.... Has the oils and you can move it around to get it all out.


----------



## twintater (Nov 27, 2015)

Cocunut oil probably has the most mild and pleasing scent out of the ones recommended and it's what I use. It's great for their coats and spreads very easily. It look nasty in the jar as a solid but once it warms up in your hand (just takes a few seconds) it quickly turns into a fluid.


----------



## puppers2 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's going to be messy, but peanut butter has always worked for me.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You can also try freezing it with an ice cube if nothing else works. That allows it to harden up enough that you more easily cut it out if you have to. (Source: the lovely mullet I had at age 5 after I climbed a tree and got a ton of sap in my hair.)


----------

